# Autopilot v2 problem. AIRLIFT AVP2 ECU boot



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

so i just had my auopilot v2 kit installed. The kit worked fine for a day airing up and down and working properly. For some reason couldnt get my presets to work. Then tried starting the system and all the controller says is AIRLIFT AVP2 ECU boot... we checked all the power connections, ground, ecu, manifold. Called a few people who are very familiar with airride systems said they have never seen this before. Wondering if anyone can shed some light on the situation. 

Just called airlift there sending me a new controller, manifold, and harness. really hoping its either manifold or controller before the harness. Dont want to have to switch the harness out.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

with the system on disconnect the main harness from the manifold shut the car off then plug it back in and see if that works 

check to make sure all the wires are seated in the plug as well


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Call Airlift tomorrow AM and they will help you out. Worst case, they will send you a new manifold.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> with the system on disconnect the main harness from the manifold shut the car off then plug it back in and see if that works
> 
> check to make sure all the wires are seated in the plug as well


already tried this multiple times... doesnt work checked all connections too.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

arclight1 said:


> Call Airlift tomorrow AM and they will help you out. Worst case, they will send you a new manifold.


what i plan on doing. bright and early. hopefully they will overnight it.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

This has all the hallmarks of a dirty 12v+.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

GreasySideDown said:


> This has all the hallmarks of a dirty 12v+.


elaborate please?


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

i had an issue where it wouldnt hit the presets on the right side of the car. Was due to the pressure sensors or something. Airlift is sending me a new manifold:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> i had an issue where it wouldnt hit the presets on the right side of the car. Was due to the pressure sensors or something. Airlift is sending me a new manifold:thumbup::thumbup:



nice im gonna call them right now


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just called airlift there sending me a new controller, manifold, and harness. really hoping its either manifold or controller before the harness. Dont want to have to switch the harness out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GreasySideDown said:


> Assuming you grounded the system properly MAKE SURE you run your pink wire to a CLEAN 12V POWER SUPPLY. Clean means NO amp rem wires or wiper motor circuits. Why? 12v is 12v right? Wrong. Amplifiers are complex devices and some will actually feed an AC transient back up the rem wire causing anything attached to it to freak out. Your V2 is very sensitive to transients and will not function correctly under such conditions. Motors also can induce transient currents due to the nature of electromagnetic devices so your best bet is a static circuit (headlights, horn, tails, interior lights, etc) or switch straight to battery. This information needs to be put in the Airlift manual. I will have over 40k on my V2 and bags this year alone and I can personally attest to the robust design of this system when installed properly. Hopefully this post saves some headaches and overnight shipping fees incurred by Airlift causing them to have to raise their prices. Thank you.


:thumbup:


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

i get what your saying its running to the 75x. but why would the system run fine for a day and then decide to crap out. Also the fact that i couldnt set any presets too. dont think power is the issue here


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

another thread that show how amazing the customer service is at airlift


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

20vtVdubb said:


> another thread that show how amazing the customer service is at airlift


they really were awesome.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

agreed^. And i know alot of people with the v2 on the 75x with no issues. But i would run it into the fuse panel. I guess its one of those "if your lucky" things.


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

ended up being the manifold. switched it out turned the car on, works perfect. :beer:
still learning about this system.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

car looks good and same here. just installed the new manifold and system works flawlessly :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

